# If you could, would you?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

There seems to be a few threads at the moment where members are looking for a better/faster/shinier kayak.

So I was wondering.....If money were no object and you could buy any kayak that you wanted (limiting yourself to one kayak only), would you buy something different from what you currently own?

If so, what would it be and why?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I would upgrade my 06 outback to a newer model or a revo but thats about it. Obviously add a colour sounder and gps and a few other bells and whistles.

But I am stoked with my outback overall.


----------



## petanquedon (May 27, 2008)

If cost was no object I would buy something a lot bigger than a kayak.

I would also enquire if Megan Gale was interested in a studying coxswains certificate and a job driving the thing.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Having a Tempo something a bit faster would be good, have been thinking of a Revo, but have to admit I do love my Tempo.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i would definately buy a Hobie Adventure Island , as i guess i have never really got sailing catamerrans out of my system ,and fit it with a colour sounder and perhaps an electric outboard, and have 4 scotty rod holders on it , and a scotty downrigger , and a pump up model of Sandra Bullock and Meg Ryan having an in depth conversation about nudity :lol: :lol: :lol:

and as an added extra would have to buy another longski , as i should never have sold my last one , love em


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhh Occy , now youve done it , for your penance go and sacrifice 2 large virgins , and throw the bones of a henny penny chicken on the fire and sing 3 bars of Advance australia fair :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

lets combine all the above suggestions and get Hobie to bring out a new model called the 'Megan' :idea: :idea: :idea:

Long, slender and with good looks, a tad exotic and with curves to die for. She'd be a beautiful and elegant craft with style, speed and a combination of a perfectly balanced front and a stunning rear end. The Hobie Megan would be a ride that any red blooded Aussie would be happy to stay on all day, and the wetter that Megan got, the happier we'd be.

Of course the Megan wouldn't be complete without the compulsory double scupper holes. One forward and one rear facing, naturally.

Now I'd buy one of those.... :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Tempting to push that further Dave, but I'll be good for now

I'd go for something sleek and glassy. Don't know what. Maybe a trip to SA would help me make up my mind


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm pretty happy with the Revo, but I'd like a 2 seater as well (they make a Revo equivalent in 2 seater but I can't remember what it's called - not the Outfitter which is a 2 seater Outback equivalent).

I'd like an SA fishing ski as well. And a Dorado. And Megan Gale.

My next yak is likely to be a home built Sabalo though - with a mirage drive obviously.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hmm yeah, we'd all like LOTS of yaks, but my question was if you could only have ONE yak, what would it be ? (your current yak or something else..and why)


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

i love the swing. robust, easy to deck out, fast enough, stable enough. im not that fussy..

if i was to get something different, i would make a homemade AI - http://www.clcboats.com/shop/boats/sail ... ILRIG.html - actually, i reckon i would even go for the SIK version as shown in the link, would be easy enough to fit out for fishing, but would require a trailer..

the hobie dont tickle my fancy, and fibreglass doesnt suit my lifes mantra (treat it mean, keep it keen). so wood it is ;-)


----------



## Baldie (May 12, 2008)

A vexing question Davey,
 The Hobie megan sounds apealing but how do you hide it from the wife :twisted: ????

As fairly new the the yaking world I think I would have to through the Bic on the roof of the subi 8) & travel around oz doing trips with any one that would go out ;-) & look a all the set-ups before making the final purchase. Could that 10 or 15 :twisted: years. But boy would it be fun :lol: !


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

I've settled down and grown up a bit now :shock: , can't see myself changing anything for quite some time to come, even if I did have a squillion dollars.

Al


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

I cant Peddle or use a rudder. My choice Hobie Quest. Its well thought out for fishing with a good accessory range and Bazzoo's got one :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Although I would not say no to Viking Profish or Prowler13.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

For what I do I am a happy camper with the swing, but if I was changing it would be to build one of the DIY ply boats that have been shown on the forum over the last couple of years as they are special craft to be part of I reckon.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSW61TgAADJfgCAQUOWAEqThGAo///+gMAD1qoamieo9IxTAjTTIaGIPUDMT1NomgAAGg0AAanogp6aTT0mg0NAABtRA0GAi7W2fbQLK12A+E0bAEiG7OQUgvApfMQ4FUl5Zjn6jSygPE+PWi8ZOoE533FasRJ0NXNuXiWBDPJgyzc1PUbma3KyhKfWd+I5D5AIXk9O2hCpa+K3ilcFygjFPjIdFhJiQaYw0kN+dWzSQwPKUyEp63MbXSyWF9oapF4p7F1jpyjO8Nk8lbUCMaAWxaQcYRzPI1JUZmwbgKjXE3yozxE1G7XhJDZZNwQWVcUlQhXZMplwYsGVW9qqjgygpnqbsEsK0kwOJIWc68FNrkyCAZ/F3JFOFCQJbrVOA


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I can and I did! 

My new yak for longer trips and overnighters.......or even longer


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmm with a Stealth on the way that I haven't even tried yet I think there can only be two choices...

Extreme Fish Bandit for the days then when I want to fish west lakes or rivers and just treat it like the cheap, horrible thing that it is.
The other would have to be the Stealth Express. What's bigger than a "Big Fishing Ski"? An even bigger fishing ski!


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Hmmm.......if money was no object................

I'll take a Hobie AI for fun, and a stealth to play in the surf.......

And an 80ft mothership to carry them around on :twisted:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Very happy with what Ive got...... I might have to buy a house soon.... so space might be limited... and my current Swing lives on the roof... Hey I'm just happy with what Ive got - its not too flash does the job and I'm not too precious about it either.... just bring on the bloody fish .... thats what I need


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

I am very satisfied with my OK Prowler13. If I was able to, I would buy a Prowler Elite with a rudder kit or a Viking Profish. I wouldn't consider any other vessel and NOTHING would entice me into a pedal car!

Cheers,

AndyC


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'd design and build myself something similar to the yak I've already got, but around 5 metres long, 65 cms wide and build it to weigh less than 20kg's possibly with a planing hull. I'd fit it out with a Mirage drive, outriggers and a nice big sail, basically a lightweight slighly longer and narrower version of the AI. Would get me out into Moreton bay and beyond quickly and would let me chase those schools of tuna that are really flighty :twisted: .

I'd also get one of the ski's for proper surf launches, not sure a timber yak would be able to survive some of the things couta1, spooled1, Breambo etc put their yaks through :shock:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I am largely satisfied with the prowler, but I would like something with storage a bit closer to where the paddler sits. Limiting choice to one though is a bit tough for me.

In my world, I reckon about 8 kayaks is a sensible number. So 6 to go now!

Cheers all Andybear  

Proudly sponsored by watch this space.....boring isn't it!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I would get another Malibu X-Factor. For my needs, there isn't a better kayak. I would definitely change a few things with the rigging though. Ever since I finished rigging my current kayak I've been thinking about changes that I would make if I got a new one.

I would also like to get a Stealth BFS someday.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm pretty lucky really. I've got my choice of yak and a couple of not so bad zippy little paddle yaks for back-up. I could attach the invaders as amas I suppose and install a bigger sail. An outback island invader?
Cheers
Mike


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Davey G said:


> lets combine all the above suggestions and get Hobie to bring out a new model called the 'Megan' :idea: :idea: :idea:


Why would you want a kayak that looks like a horse?

A 'Jennifer' however, I would buy.

Seriously though, my next yak will be a Hobie Revolution, just as soon as finances permit.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I was going for a BFS but Id probably smash it to pieces on the rocks so a blue and white RTM Disco it is :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Breambo

Do you stow away your gear in the disco on your surf entry / re entry ?

Woppie


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes always. The only thing I cant hatch is the 1 piece 6 foot 15-25kg rods so they lash nicely up the side.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

AI for me....ahhhh one day soon....i hope


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mcbigg said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > lets combine all the above suggestions and get Hobie to bring out a new model called the 'Megan' :idea: :idea: :idea:
> ...


A bit harsh..... Megs may be a tad 'horsey' but by god she's a fine filly nevertheless.   

Yep, I'd also be interested if the 'Jennifer' came on the market.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

WTF Jennifer ?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

wopfish said:


> WTF Jennifer ?


Pretty much any Jennifer you can think of would do it:

Hawkins
Love-Hewitt
Aniston


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh fellas - come on !!!! I can see theres to much winter itis seeping in here - we need some fish and we need them soon - :twisted: and hey whats the logo doing near her bikini


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

mcbigg said:


> Pretty much any Jennifer you can think of would do it:
> 
> Hawkins
> Love-Hewitt
> Aniston


Jennifer Paterson?


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

I could and did buy what I really wanted in a Revo, although my bank balance looks unhealthy now. Definitely worth it though. If I could get another yak I would probably get one of the SA skis. Reckon they look awesome, particularly the Dorado or Stealth BFS


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> i had my time again i would be taking the revo for a pedal just to be sure i was happy with the adventure


pmsl

You need a pedal swan to chase those carp Michael. How's the breaky turnip schnapps treating you?


----------

